# Pictured Rocks Fishing Opportunities?



## cookchris (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm planning a back country camping trip between Grand Sable Dunes and Beaver Lake within Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore. I'm not familiar with the area and I'm looking for places to fish. Any information on accessing or fishing Hurricane River, Sable Creek, Grand Sable Lake, or even shore fishing Superior would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kcephoto (Sep 5, 2012)

Access to all those bodies of water is very easy there. I stick to the streams and rivers. PM me for further info.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Cannot post information on those streams read the site rules.


----------



## kcephoto (Sep 5, 2012)

what specific info did I post there Robert?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

He wasn't speaking to you but original poster.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

OP didn't really post any info either.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

You should do a Google search of the national park to make sure you aren't violating any of thier rules...fishing is fishing and no guarantee of a meal.

I have fished in the park and done great one year, not a bite the next year in the same stretch.

Go for the serenity, scenery, perhaps pretend you are the first one walking that area on lake superior. I got lost and couldn't find trails before there.

If the weather is right you will get some fish, but from my visits there for about a decade I learned to never rely on it. Bring dehydrated food and enjoy the trip! I can't wait to be able to explore a bit there again.


----------

